# What a crappie night....



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I've always loved to crappie fish, but last night 12-27 was NICE. We took home 58 crappie that averaged 10". For Southern Ohio that is the best all around size I've seen in numbers. Criss got big fish of the night with a sweet 15" slab. Two lanterns, seven dozen minnows, and four happy fishermen! 

Happy New Year and good luck on the 2008 Fishing!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Good job Tom! I hope I'm that lucky tomorrow!


----------



## fishingohio (Feb 20, 2006)

Tom,

What a great trip. Maybe we can hit them again soon. I cleaned the fish this morning and delivered them to the guys at the hardware store. The are planning on having a fish fry for the National Title Game.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's got me ready to go. I need to hit Atwood this weekend.


----------

